# [SOLVED] Lost Sound in Computer



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Wow! I've had such a hard time trying to get back to these forums but finally done it.
I was told I had that Bugbear virus that is going around (I have Norton's installed) and guess my virus protector didn't catch it. Well I went to Norton's and there was a place to see if your computer was rid of the virus and it said mine is free of the virus at this time.
Since then I have a problem though........I don't have any Sound in the speakers. Is there a way to fix it or do I have to take my computer and pay to have it fixed? If there is a way to fix it would someone please tell me, in grade-school steps how to do it as this grandma mind isn't as sharp as it used to be!!
Thanks for any help.
Ezy


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

ezy

Glad you got rid of the virus!

As for the sound,
go to start, settings, control panel double click the system icon then click the device manager tab.
What is showing under "sound video and game controllers"?
Do you have any yellow exclamation points showing anywhere?

Let us know

ps: you will have to click the little + sign next to "sound video game controllers" to see what is installed


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Rugrat,
I tried clicking on "Post a Reply" and it took me back to having to register again but I think I remember what you asked me to look for.
There are two that have the yellow exclaimation point through them and the are:
C - Media CM8330 Audio Driver (WDM)

C - Media MPM - 401 Driver (WDM)

I hope I remembered just what you wanted. : ^)

Ezy


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi ezy,

Have you ever updated your sound drivers?
C-Media posts drivers for their chip sets used in Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) sound cards and motherboards at the following Web site:
http://www.cmedia.com.tw/

I also have a C-media sound chip and recently had a loss of sound in only certain apps,the driver update solved the problem. You could also go to windows update site:
http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
Go to product updates,actually it is showing an available update for my C-media device now.

Good luck!


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Thank you jjb,
The first website was in Chinese, don't know if it was supposed to be that I download something or not, so went to the Microsoft one and couldn't see anything about drivers on it soooooo......I guess I got lost along the way. Is there some easier way for me as I'm not good at fixing computer problems.

Thanks again,
Ezy


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

My humble apologies on the C-media link ezy. I edited the link and it should now take you to the english version. I had the link on file and I do not know why it is now coming up in chinese. The edited link is in english and if you go to products you will find the 8330 sound chip. It is in a zip file...............do you have a utility to open zipped files? 
If you can give me a little bit I will try to find more info on C-media drivers. I do not recall downloading a zipped file myself.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

ezy 

First step I would try is to highlight each entry that has the yellow exclamation point by right clicking on them and select remove. Once that is done, reboot and windows should at least find them and install generic drivers. If it can't, you will be in the same spot you are in now, yellow exclamation points. If that happens, maybe jjb will have found the drivers.

Worth a shot,
Let us know


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

This site shows a update for the 8330 dated 8/25/02 but it is also in zip file.
http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/companies/223.htm

I can not find any info on C-media mpm 401......................are you sure you did not mean MPU-401???


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

ezy I am not an expert on sound problems and we maybe should not have jumped right to driver updates..............I have learned this troubleshooting tip along the way you can also try.

You can go to start>run and type dxdiag Press enter. 
Click the sound Tab. Click the Test Direct sound Button. 

You will see a Hardware Acceleration Slider there. You can try turning Sound Hardware Acceleration down and test sound. If you get sounds now, you should look for a Driver Update.

Have you also ruled out all the simple fixes like checking for bad connections and making sure volume controls are not muted or turned down?


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Hi jjb,
Well let's see now. Yes I do have zip drive. No I've never updated the drivers.
Yes I did mean MPU-401 Driver(WDM)

I'll go offline now and try to see what I can do with this information from you and rugrat. I am so appreciative of you two helping me and I do thank you. Will let you know if I can fix anything because as I said I'm not good at fixing anything much in the computers. My son-in-law that used to fix it has moved away.

Ezy


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

jjb,
I tried trying to type the dxdiag but it didn't get very far. This is what it said:
Cannot find the file "dxdiag" or one of its components. Make sure the path and file name are correct and that all required libraries are available
I also tried what Rugrat suggested and that didn't work. The yellow exclaimation marks are back again so nothing lost, nothing gained.
As I said I did have the C-Media MPU-401 typed in wrong.

Thank you both and if you can think of something else I am willing to try. 

Ezy


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

ezy,
well we can get thru this without your son-in-law,sorry to hear they have moved away. If we keep plugging away we will track it down,maybe someone with a little more knowledge on sound problems will pick up on ths post.

What operating system are you running ezy? The trouble shooting tip I gave you may only work in Win 98. How old is the system?


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Hi jjb,
The operating system I use is Windows98 and it is about 4 years old. Son-in-law got it when he worked at Microsoft. 

Well we'll see if someone can help about the Sound problem but I do thank you for you trying to help me. I realize everyone on this forum doesn't know everything about computers, so I understand.

Thanks,
Ezy


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

I hope I'm doing this right. I've hunted and hunted for a disk that has something on it for sound and I surely can't find one. I found one that says, "Modem backup" would that be it?

I really miss not having any sound in my computer. As I said before my son-in-law was helping me but now has moved away and the last time I took my computer in to be fixed they really did a "number" on it. So if someone would please help me get the sound back on my computer I'd be ever so grateful.

Thank you so much,
Ezy


----------



## musicmanone (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm not sure if this well help you, but it did me. 
Go to start, settings, control panel.
Double left click sounds
Select the audio tab from the new window that appears.
You probably will see more than one driver when you click the arrows on Sound Playback, Sound Recording, and Midi Playback.

Select another device besides the MPU-401.
Click ok at the bottom to close the window.
Close the control panel out, then try playing sounds on the computer.
The MPU-401 doesn't work on my computer, either. I had to use the other driver. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Thank you for answering. I probably should have told you I use Windows98 and IE. When I went to the Control Panel and clicked on Sounds there is no Audio Tab that appears. That's why I think your computer is different than mine. Do you suppose the Audio Tab would be somewhere different than there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Ezy...

Have you started with the basics? I know that question was presented to you, but I never saw an answer. IE, are all of your cables and wires connected? Have you moved your tower since the virus attack? Your sound card could be loose. I agree with the driver update info you've been getting too... just wondered about the basics. Also, one last thought, you may need a new sound card period. 
I too am a Gramma... gotta keep it simple 

*Jonesiegirl*


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Hi Jonesiegirl,
No I haven't moved the tower. Not even positive the virus done this damage but was told it could have.
Yes I have checked all the cables, wires and things.
I'm happy to meet another grandma

Ezy


----------



## musicmanone (Dec 28, 2001)

It being 98, I think it may be Multimedia. Not really sure on that, but try right clicking the speaker icon at the bottom right hand side, and see if a menu for audio properties comes up. 
If so, that might be the way to change the driver. I also have IE.


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

There is no sound icon in the lower right-hand tray. Guess because the sound doesn't work there would be no icon. Just my guess.
I guess I may have to take this to the "doctor" only I hate to be-
cause of my last experience. : ^(


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Try rebooting... when the bio's screen comes up... (you know, the one that talks to you in puter lingo) hit PAUSE on your keyboard... look for Multimedia ... if it's not there... check your sound card to see if it some how vibrated loose. If it's nice 'n snug, you probably need a new one. 

Good Luck!


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Hi Jonesiegirl
I'm not even sure what the Bio screen is unless you mean when the computer first starts up and all that mumbo-jumbo is on the screen. Do you?
Where would I find the Sound card?
Told you I am a 'dummy' when it comes to inside of the computer. I know mostly what all the outside parts are!!

Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go into control panel, multi media.....is there a box you can check to show the volume control on the task bar?


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

There is no button to control anything on the taskbar, that I see, no volume. At least I don't see anything like that unless it's called something else.
Thanks AcaCandy


----------



## MiamiVice (Oct 3, 2002)

Hi, Ezy! I am kinda new here, and I try to read all the topics I can get my eyes on because you learn A LOT that way, this is a cool forum, super cool people, I really dig it...anyway, about your sound prob....On my work PC (Win98), I also had a most weird thing that happened., I had sound all the time, played my CD's, listened to the european music radio broadcasts with super clarity, when one day, just like that, the Volume icon dissapeared, nowhere to be found, not even in accessories, where it used to be also, I have looked everywhere imaginable and still no Volume and no Sound either....I went to Device Manager and under Sounds I only have something that says Wave Device for Voice Modem", which I wonder if that is a sound card or not, maybe some fella here at the Forum will eventually come up with some new suggestion, they are all so helpful it's incredible! Anyway, hope you can fix your prob, I also absolutely hate having no sound at all ! 




The Vice is ON...............


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi again Ezy...
Your sound card is on the back of your tower. It's where you plug in your speakers, microphone, etc. Each jack port is a different color. 
You said in a earlier post that you haven't moved your tower, so if you haven't, how do you know that your speakers haven't gotten uplugged? 
I would check the back of the tower first ... but then again, if you don't have what looks like a "speaker" icon in your task bar, then the problem is deeper. 
Try this ... click start/settings/controlpanel/soundsandaudiodevices... a new window will open, called properties. Click each tab showing, check all elements there. 
Let me know what you find... will wait

PS) Yes, the bios screen is the computer mumbo jumbo as you call it ... when you hit pause on your keyboard when that screen appears, you can then have the time to read if "multimedia" is listed... if it's NOT, I say your sound card is fried... been there, done that.


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

I looked in the back of the tower and the wire is plugged in alright. With the speakers I have there is one wire plugged into the back of another one and then the other wire is plugged into the back of the tower. Don't know if that is the way all speakers are or not. So I went to Start>settings>Control Panel>Sounds and there is only one Tab (which says sounds). Is there supposed to be a place where you click Audio device? I don't see one in the control panel as you had >sounds andaudiodevice?
So that is how it is for now.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Hrmmm... let me run to the other room where my Win98 PC is. I've been advising from my new puter with WinXP Home installed.
Gonna go boot up and jump into control panel for ya. Too bad we arent using Timbuktu Pro ... could check your situation with my own eyes... *sigh* oh well ... 
I'll be back....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok Ezy...
You're right ... Win98 says "sounds" only. 
Tell me something... do you see "multimedia" in your control panel? If so open it ... tell me what's there.

Will wait.


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

Ezy..............you should be able to turn the sound icon on as Candy said..............In control pane> multimedia a window that says multimedia properties should appear. There should be an audio tab.............click on it and on the bottom there SHOUL be two boxes asking "use only preferred devices" and right below that "show volume control on taskbar" make sure that is checked,check ok.............you will also have to click apply tab and then OK tab.

Also while in mutimedia properties just for the heck of it click devices tab............under audio devices click the plus sigb and it should show your audio devices............double left click........does it say "status-driver is enabled and active" ??

Glad to see you are getting a little more help on this post from the more knowledgable!!!


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

Oh and I also wanted to add for consideration..............it appears from her information that she has an integrated sound chip.........not a sound card. I have an integrated chip myself......not sure on if or how they can be replaced. If she has expansion slots it may?????? be possible to add a sound card and override the sound chip????


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

*Politely removes her "unknowledgeable self from this thread*


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

I went to the Multimedia and inside that are:
Audio; Video; Midi; CD Music; Devices.

I didn't see jjb's messages until I got back online. (I don't have the online thing where you are always online so it''s on again off again. So thank you jjb

Thanks Jonesiegirl,
Ezy


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

jjb........... When I got to multimedia properties down at bottom of Audio tab there is a place that says "show volume" but it is greyed out, so couldn't do anything with that. I then went to Multimedia properties and clicked on Devices tab......under Audio devices I clicked the plus sign and it showed three audio devices, I double left clicked the C:Media CM8330 Audio Driver and it comes up: General and says: The hardware for this device has an unknown problem. To resolve this problem, double check the System Icon in Control Panel and use the Devise Manager Tab.

I didn't do anything or go anywhere except for the things above. Shall I do some other things?

Thanks jjb.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried removing everything listed under sound via the control panel/system/device manager.....then restart the computer and when new hardware is found, point the installation to the folder where you've downloaded the drivers.


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

AcaCandy,
I will try doing that but I am "scared" to 'monkey' with stuff like that, so guess I'll let you know later. : -)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You've got nothing to lose by removing it, it obviously isn't working now


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

Ezy,
go to device manager as it says to do. Click the + sign on sound,video and game controllers. Double left click on your audio device. There should be 3 tabs on top which read general,drivers and resources.
Under general mine reads, "this device is working properly"

If you click on the drivers tab it should show you the date of the driver.........mine is currently reading 3-26-02 which I assume is the most recently updated driver. What is the date showing for you? Were you unable to find an updated driver at the site I gave you? If so I will continue to search.

Now,under the driver tab on the bottom there should be an option that says "update driver". Click on that and it will open a update wizard. Follow the directions and try it. I believe this just searches microsofts databae for updated drivers. It didn't work when I updated and I had to download from the site I gave you earlier.

Now while you are in device manager/audio devices also click on the resources tab. On the bottom it says conflicting device list..........it should hopefully read No conflicts.

Also ezy.................don't be afraid to follow Candys advice. She is correct you have nothing to lose. Candy does not give up easily and I am running out of suggestions.


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

AcaCandy,
I don't know exactly what you mean by 

Have you tried removing everything listed under sound via the control panel/system/device manager.....then restart the computer and when new hardware is found, point the installation to the folder where you've downloaded the drivers.

Where is the new hardware going to be found? And what does 'point' the installation to the folder where you've downloaded the drivers? Well, I'm dumb alright!!

By removing everything listed under sound, what do I do with them or where do I keep them?

Thanks AcaCandy so much for using your time to help me and I want you to know I do appreciate all the help I get from this forum.

Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The hardware is still connected inside your system, so you are not physically removing it, you are just removing the device manager listings for it, which when you restart the computer, windows will promptly find new hardware, of course, assuming that the sound card really works and is not dead......you then should be given the choice to locate the drivers for the devices found. You then will have a popup box where you can browse to the location on your hard drive where you have stored the information you downloaded.


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

God Morning AcaCandy,
I will try doing what you have said and see how that goes. So will let you know later.

Ezy


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

AcaCandy,
I went to System>Device Drivers and there were two that had yellow exclaimation marks through them so there was a place to click on Remove and I done that. I don't know where they went as it didn't give me a choice of what to do with them, soooooo....... I thought maybe if I put my Windows98 disk in it would get right ones back but it's just like it was it still has the two with the yellow exclaimation marks. I was wondering if I'd go to the Device Drivers and remove those two, then shut off my computer and resubmit the Windows98 would that bring the two that would be missing, back?

Thanks,
Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you restarted and windows found new hardware....you didn't get a choice to find the drivers yourself.....you did download the drivers correct.....and know where to find them on the hard drive.....if so, go to the sound card in device manager and choose 'update driver' then browse to the location of the new drivers......


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Hello AcaCandy,
Just getting back to you about the "No Sound" that I have. If you are getting tired of helping me just let me know.
I dod dpwnload the drivers but I don't know where they went, those were the things that had the yellow exclaimation marks through them and one of the options was to "remove" them which I did. Then when I restarted the computer they were right back there again. Shall I still "update driver" from the sound card and where do I find the sound card?

Thanks so much,
Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, my dear, you need to find out where you stored them on your hard drive.......perhaps try downloading them again, and pay attention to where the files are being stored..........probably in windows\temp is my guess...........but double check.....


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

AcaCandy,
I went to the Windows/Temp and opened a lot of the things I saw there and they were all numbeers. I didn't know what the numbers were for. I also went to My Computer>System>Devices. There are 4 things to chose from on the bottom of that page and these are the 4 things: Properties Refresh Remove Print
I clicked on the Remove for the two sound adapters (?) and they were gone. But when I restarted my computer they were right
back there again.

Thanks,
Ezy


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

AcaCandy,
I've been hunting all over for this but I don't know if it's the right disk. It says Modem Drivers on it. I printed it out (8-pages) and there are all kinds of numbers on it but I see CMEDIA and then 'stuff' like WDM_CM18330 and lots of other things. Do you suppose that could be the drivers I need?

Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes that sounds like what you need........Are you sure it just says modem drivers on it? Or motherboard drivers, etc.

Go to the sound item in device manager, properties, driver and select update driver, then point the browse box to the correct directory on the cd for the sound, you may have to go something like this:

D:\Sound\Win98\Drivers..........


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Well AcaCandy I think I've given up on getting the sound back. I even was in a book store yesterday and asking the clerk if there was such a book as 'repairing' things on your computer and if it went step by step and someone overheard us talking. He said he was a teacher of computers at a local high school and told me to go to the computer website and there should be audio drivers to download. I did go to it but it didn't work so I left a note and they will get back to me tomorrow. I will ask him about the drivers.
But I wanted to thank you for all the help and time you spent with me. It wasn't you as I know you understand all the computer 'stuff', I just don't. The little bit I do know I learned from books. My eyes are quite bad so didn't want to take a class and sit where I couldn't see anything on the blackboard. : -)

Thank you again; I appreciated all you have done.
Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, since I don't give up easy, and I believe that cd you have contains what we need....I'm going to go thru this step by step as if I were doing it on my machine.

1...put the cd that you have spoken about with the CMEDIA stuff in the cdrom.......

2...then start button, settings, control panel, system, device manager, find the sound card item with the exclamation mark....do the one that says sound first......when it's highlighted, go to properties, then driver, then update driver....

3...a window should pop up where you choose to continue......

4...choose look for a better controller.....then choose to continue....

5...place a check mark in the box to 'specify location' then choose browse, then another window will pop up.....scroll down to choose the cdrom disk, double click on it.....then you will see sub directories.....

6...and this could vary.....start by looking for sound.....then drivers......then maybe win95/98....then maybe drivers again....just double click on things and the path will change....if you successfully locate the correct folder, you should have the option to hit the accept button.....

I have a CMEDIA disk in front of me, and that is EXACTLY where the sound driver is located for my machine.......

Now, I have faith that you can do this.....don't let me down


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Dear AcaCandy,
Well Bless your heart. Now I know what the fellow means when he says she (you) never give up. : -)
Is there a way I can send you this list of 'stuff' that I got off the CMedia from that little floppy disk? I'm quite sure I'm not allowed to send an attachment but I just wanted you to see it and tell me if this is what you are meaning. 

Thank you again,
Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can send it to [email protected]

I thought you said it was a cd? It's just a floppy disk?


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Thank you for the email address, I have sent it off to you.

Ezy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I rec'd the file........

Yes, use that disk instead of the cdrom that I gave instructions on
prior..............there may be only one directory on the floppy.......so
adjust my instructions accordingly..........

Fingers crossed, good luck..........


Oh, yes and in my email I missed your one point..........it won't show up under sound, as it is a problem device, it'll be listed under 'other devices' probably say something like PCI multimedia, hopefully...........


----------



## ezy (Oct 30, 2001)

Hello all,
A happy ending to this saga and with grateful thanks to AcaCandy. I owe her my gratitudes.
She helped me so much with getting the sound back on my computer. I will keep her instructions in case it happens again.

Thank you AcaCandy.

Ezy


----------



## robinsan (Aug 14, 2003)

Which CD (or in Ezy's case floppy disk) was reinstalled? I am having many of the same symptoms (no sound icon on task bar, no sound except a little "click" now and then when I select the wrong thing or receive an a-mail...), but I am unable to open some of the necessary things in Control Panel (Multimedia and Sounds do not open from there). I tried reloading my Windows 98 but it tells me I have updates and will not let me use the CD-ROM. ANYONE? It's way too quiet around here!


----------



## tdawg (Mar 16, 2004)

I have recently lost the sound on my Gateway laptop. However, when I checked the device manager it did not indicate any yellow! I have searched all the programs on my computer that have the capability to mute the overall sound, but it was to no avail. The last application that I had played sound on was a DivX player (a few days ago). My winamp bar levels indicate that the song is playing but I still have no sound. 
My keyboard sound function(Fn Home) indicates that the sound level should be high.
I have contemplated reinstalling my soundcard but I do not want to lose my files on my computer. Norton Antivirus detected no viruses on my computer. 
Does anyone know how I can get my sound back?

Thanks


----------



## robinsan (Aug 14, 2003)

I never got certain sounds back on my PC until I recently upgraded to Win XP (from 98). None of the other things in this thread of suggstions helped.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

tdawg, check your speaker connections.


----------



## tdawg (Mar 16, 2004)

I do not believe it is the speaker connections; most of the time I just hook my laptop up to my CD player's aux function. I assume that I unknowingly muted the sound on an application. I have searched all over for a player that was muted and found nothing. I also removed all the spyware from my computer but I still have no sound. My sound card device says that it is working properly. The computer indicates that there is no problems. It seems as if nothing is wrong except for the lack of sound. 
However, I do remember seeing "volume control serial XXX XXX" appear at the startup of my computer when it wanted to scan for errors.
Is there a master volume control that could unmute all applications?
Could I delete my sound card software and reinstall it to get it back?

Thanks Again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the control panel, there is a volume control icon, be sure you have everything available checked in playback and nothing muted or low volumes there.


----------



## tdawg (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a little more information to contribute about my sound problem. First off, I do not get any sound whatsoever out of my system regardless of whether I use my built-in system speakers or the Aux function on my CD player. 
Anyways, when I shut my computer down by holding the shutdown button for 5 seconds and it starts back up the computer wants to check for consistency by performing a scan (which is expected)
When this screen shows up it lists the volume serial number first: 0465-7A55

it does not say anything further about volume on the scan

According to everything under the device manager and volume controls everything is fine

thats all

thanks

_I'd love to change the world, but I don't know what to do. So I leave it up to you--10 years after_


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Hey tdawg

To get the best exposure for your problem it might be an idea to start a new thread rather piggy back onto this one as it first started in 2002 and has a solved sticker on it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should get sound out of the front of the cd player regardless.


----------

